# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse Puente de Santolea

## sergi1907

Ayer por la tarde, desafiando el fuerte calor, Iván y yo nos acercamos hasta la provincia de Teruel para visitar los embalses de Santolea y Puente de Santolea.
Al primero que fuimos fue a este nuevo embalse construido con motivo de las obras de ampliación de Santolea, obras que de momento parece que no se están produciendo.

La ficha del Ministerio
1. DATOS ADMINISTRATIVOS
Nombre de la presa:	PUENTE DE SANTOLEA (DIQUE DE COLA)  
Otro Nombre:	---  
Fase vida presa:	Puesta en Carga  
Titular de la presa:	ESTADO  
Proyectista:	LUIS FERNANDEZ ALMIÑANA  
Categoría en función del riesgo potencial:	C  
Aprobación de las normas de explotación:	---  
Aprobación del plan de emergencia:	---  
Fecha de finalización de las obras:	01-01-2010  

2. DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS
Río en el que se encuentra la presa:	GUADALOPE  
Municipio:	CASTELLOTE  
Cuenca hidrográfica:	EBRO  
Provincia:	TERUEL  
Coordenadas UTM 30 - ED 50:	724396 - 4514280  

3. USOS DEL EMBALSE
Usuarios:	ALCAÑIZ, CASPE, CALANDA, CASTELSERAS, MAS, AGUAVIVA Y VALDEALGORDA, ELECTRA DE MAESTRAZGO, CASTELLOTE, AGUAVIVA, ABENFIGO, GINEBROSA, MAS#  
Tipos:	Abastecimiento, Hidroeléctrico, Riego

4. DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS
Superficie de la cuenca hidrográfica (km2):	 1.250,000  
Aportación media anual (hm3):	 108,700  
Precipitación media anual (mm):	 426,000  
Caudal punta avenida de proyecto (m3/s):	---  

5. DATOS DEL EMBALSE
Superficie del embalse a NMN (ha):	 132,150  
Capacidad a NMN (hm3):	 17,671  
Cota del NMN (m):	 596,000  

6. DATOS DE LA PRESA
Tipo de presa:	Hormigón Compactado  
Cota coronación (m):	 600  
Altura desde cimientos (m):	 35,350  
Longitud de coronación (m):	 133  
Cota cimentación (m):	 565,000  
Cota del cauce en la presa (m):	 569,000  
Volumen del cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	 38,000  

7. DATOS DEL ALIVIADERO
Número total de aliviaderos en la presa:	 1  
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo.  
Capacidad (m3/s):	 520,542  

8. DATOS DEL DESAGÜE
Número total de desagües en la presa:	---  
Capacidad (m3/s):

Y ahora unas cuantas fotografías
Se encuentra aliviando










La presa acaba así, no se si en un futuro está previsto seguir la carretera


sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Justo tras la presa nos encontramos con el embalse de Santolea






Iván con su cámara




Vistas aguas arriba










Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Y un pequeño vídeo



Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Preciosas imágenes. Dan ganas de meterse al agua.

----------


## perdiguera

Limpia, muy limpia ese agua.
Me encanta.

----------


## ivan-almeria

Estas son mis fotos de El Puente Santolea

----------

